# Nissan Verita (Phil.Version of the Nissan March K-11)



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Did someone say..."classic"? I'd want one of those in my driveway for the Sunday drive out....the interior just looks so calm and relaxing.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

That is an extremely cool car.


----------

